# Hostname + Teamspeak Server



## erocker (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi!

I'm a complete noob with this stuff, so here I go....Whoopeeee!

I have a TeamSpeak server running on my home server. I currently possess the domain "tputeamspeak.com" and I would like to use these together.

I have tputeamspeak.com forwarded to my external IP. Cool.

I have tputeamspeak.com also pointed where the DNS Zone File is (godaddy) and that IP.

I've had it working in the past, but after a while it seems to just stop working. I can asses the teamspeak server locally, through the internal IP but not externally.

I'm pretty much lost at this point, any help is appreciated, just let me know if you need more info.

Thanks!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2014)

www.ipchicken.com

Is it 50.63.202.8?  That's where tputeamspeak.com is going.


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> www.ipchicken.com
> 
> Is it 50.63.202.8?  That's where tputeamspeak.com is going.



tputeamspeak.com points to 50.63.202.8 in the "A (Host)" DNS Zone File area. That IP is godaddy's IP. For forwarding options I have tputeamspeak.com forwarded to my external IP.


*I had my TTL set for a very long time.. I put it to 1/2 hour, so hopefully things will propogate and work again.. maybe.. no idea.


----------



## caleb (Oct 8, 2014)

1. Can you access it with the IP from interwebs?
2. if yes then its something with dns , like not refreshing when your Ip changes

I cant access the Ip with TS so guessing NAT/Port forwarding on router?


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2014)

Everything is forwarded that needs to be. I'm hoping things will work in about 20 minutes or so once things propagate. Since I had the TTL setting to refresh for a few years, instead of an hour lol.


----------



## caleb (Oct 8, 2014)

Well if you cant access it with pure IP it wont work with DNS either


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2014)

caleb said:


> Well if you cant access it with pure IP it wont work with DNS either


I can access it with the internal IP (192.xxx.xxx.xx). It was working fine with the hostname.. now it isn't.

Even though I'm on the same network, it still has to route through godaddy and then back to me if I'm using the external ip.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2014)

erocker said:


> tputeamspeak.com points to 50.63.202.8 in the "A (Host)" DNS Zone File area. That IP is godaddy's IP. For forwarding options I have tputeamspeak.com forwarded to my external IP.
> 
> 
> *I had my TTL set for a very long time.. I put it to 1/2 hour, so hopefully things will propogate and work again.. maybe.. no idea.


But does what you see at ipchicken (assuming you're on the network with the server) match what I said?  The point of this is to make sure the DNS is doing its part.


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2014)

IP Chicken gives me my external IP. 184.58.179.186

password is: W1zzard


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2014)

Okay, I'm able to connect with my external IP now.. not sure why I couldn't before, but now it works. Still can't connect with tputeamspeak.com Perhaps the DNS needs to update.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2014)

Yup, tputeamspeak.com needs to resolve to your current IP (184.58.179.186).

Are you using afraid.org?  Afraid.org is good for this kind of stuff.  If you did though, other people could use your subdomains unless you pay extra. :x


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 8, 2014)

if the server is behind a NAT and the NAT is functioning correctly you *shouldn't* beable to connect with your WAN ip unless your router has some kind of loopback rule ..
honestly you could just forgo the whole dodaddy redirect and just setup a local dnydns name
http://dyn.com/dns/ dyndns has a updater you can use from the server machine or router provided it supports it or is capable of running ddwrt/tomato


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> if the server is behind a NAT and the NAT is functioning correctly you *shouldn't* beable to connect with your WAN ip unless your router has some kind of loopback rule ..
> honestly you could just forgo the whole dodaddy redirect and just setup a local dnydns name
> http://dyn.com/dns/ dyndns has a updater you can use from the server machine or router provided it supports it or is capable of running ddwrt/tomato



All the passthroughs are enabled, so I'm able to connect with my WAN.... now, I couldn't before but now I can.. strange. Anyways, I've done the dyn.com/dns before and I'm pretty sure I'd run into the same issue here. Since I can now connect with the external IP, I'll just wait to see if the DNS records finally updates.

See if you can connect:

184.58.179.186

password: W1zzard


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2014)

tputeamspeak.com changed but it is still wrong.  It is now pointing to 50.63.202.2.  tputeamspeak.com (DNS A record) needs to point to 184.58.179.186, not GoDaddy.  You'd only point it to GoDaddy if they were hosting a website.


Edit: It's changed, should work now:


			
				Network-Tools said:
			
		

> tputeamspeak.com  A 184.58.179.186 1800s


----------



## erocker (Oct 8, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> tputeamspeak.com changed but it is still wrong.  It is now pointing to 50.63.202.2.  tputeamspeak.com (nameserver A record) needs to point to 184.58.179.186, not GoDaddy.  You'd only point it to GoDaddy if they were hosting a website.


That's what I thought. Though when I try to check the zone record, it gives me an error. Will the error go away once the DNS is updated?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2014)

Just a question but why are you paying for a go daddy account when you could have used no-ip.com like I do for my teamspeak? Most routers have dynamic DNS services that allow you to put in your no-ip.com URL with username and password that forwards your no-ip.com domain to your WAN IP.

Just a thought its all free

BTW I am in TS right now


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 8, 2014)

Not sure.  Network-Tools sees it as correct.  I'm still pulling the old IP at the moment though.  I'll periodically check and let you know when it is going to the right IP on my end.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 8, 2014)

I allowed me to connect to the TS server

C:\Windows\System32>tracert tputeamspeak.com

Tracing route to tputeamspeak.com [184.58.179.186]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ipcop.localdomain [192.168.1.1]
  2     7 ms     7 ms     7 ms  10.219.80.1
  3     8 ms     8 ms     7 ms  dtr02dltnga-tge-0-6-0-6.dltn.ga.charter.com [96.
34.70.144]
  4     7 ms     9 ms     8 ms  dtr03dltnga-tge-0-0-0-1.dltn.ga.charter.com [96.
34.70.2]
  5     9 ms     8 ms    10 ms  dtr02jsprtn-tge-0-7-0-0.jspr.tn.charter.com [96.
34.71.37]
  6    10 ms    11 ms    10 ms  dtr02mnchtn-tge-0-5-0-1.mnch.tn.charter.com [96.
34.71.160]
  7    20 ms    19 ms    19 ms  crr01kgpttn-tge-0-3-0-2.kgpt.tn.charter.com [96.
34.69.128]
  8    19 ms    19 ms    19 ms  crr02kgpttn-bue-101.kgpt.tn.charter.com [96.34.6
8.128]
  9    27 ms    26 ms    25 ms  crr12spbgsc-bue-100.spbg.sc.charter.com [96.34.9
3.200]
 10    29 ms    24 ms    29 ms  bbr01spbgsc-bue-4.spbg.sc.charter.com [96.34.2.5
0]
 11    29 ms    31 ms    30 ms  bbr02atlnga-bue-4.atln.ga.charter.com [96.34.0.4
0]
 12    32 ms    30 ms    29 ms  prr01atlnga-bue-3.atln.ga.charter.com [96.34.3.1
9]
 13    30 ms    28 ms    30 ms  96-34-150-67.static.unas.mo.charter.com [96.34.1
50.67]
 14    71 ms    71 ms    70 ms  bu-ether15.atlngamq46w-bcr00.tbone.rr.com [107.1
4.17.185]
 15    72 ms    70 ms    70 ms  107.14.17.142
 16    65 ms    67 ms    67 ms  ae-0-0.cr0.nyc20.tbone.rr.com [66.109.6.27]
 17    85 ms    75 ms    75 ms  107.14.19.34
 18    73 ms    71 ms    75 ms  ae15.tr00.chcgildt.mwrtn.rr.com [66.109.6.205]
 19    74 ms    75 ms    75 ms  tge9-6.cdbgwi0302h.midwest.rr.com [65.29.44.125]

 20    72 ms    87 ms    83 ms  tge18-10.cdbgwi0303m.wi.rr.com [24.164.233.134]

 21    76 ms    77 ms    76 ms  cpe-184-58-179-186.wi.res.rr.com [184.58.179.186
]
 22    90 ms    80 ms    78 ms  cpe-184-58-179-186.wi.res.rr.com [184.58.179.186
]

Trace complete.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 8, 2014)

Do you still need help with this E? I run a home server on a dedicated machine with an NPL 512 slot so iv had to do all of this before.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 9, 2014)

Yup, the DNS is pointing to the correct IP now.  Everything should be golden.


----------



## erocker (Oct 9, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just a question but why are you paying for a go daddy account when you could have used no-ip.com like I do for my teamspeak? Most routers have dynamic DNS services that allow you to put in your no-ip.com URL with username and password that forwards your no-ip.com domain to your WAN IP.
> 
> Just a thought its all free
> 
> BTW I am in TS right now


It's one dollar for a year and I get the hostname I want.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 9, 2014)

Standard domain name registration is $9.95/year.  That was an introductory offer.  If you don't renew it either at GoDaddy or somewhere else, GoDaddy transfers the domain name to themselves instead of releasing it.  They may gouge you if you want it back.  I am not fond of GoDaddy, as if it weren't obvious. XD


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Oct 9, 2014)

erocker said:


> It's one dollar for a year and I get the hostname I want.


plus hes gotta look fancy. TS Is working for me with that url now too c:


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 9, 2014)

TPU is big enough why can't we have a dedicated IRC/TS3 running on a actual server .. 
pokes @W1zzard


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 9, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> TPU is big enough why can't we have a dedicated IRC/TS3 running on a actual server ..
> pokes @W1zzard





Not enough users. Recruit more users, and W1zz will take care of it. Need 25+ on all the time, not 5.

Before, we were all pitching in for a gameservers hosted TS, worked fine, mostly, since rented server is like ~$80 a year or so. If the general membership starts using TS, then it'd be site-related, and worthwhile for W1zz to deal with. There's the whole "admin/moderator/etc" stuff to deal with on an "official" TPU TS, and with not many users, there's little reason to deal with the bureaucratic stuff.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 9, 2014)

I would NOT want to mod a TPU public teamspeak. God only knows the horrors it would bring upon the site...


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 9, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> I would NOT want to mod a TPU public teamspeak. God only knows the horrors it would bring upon the site...


by horrors you me and mailman in the same channel ?


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 9, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> by horrors you me and mailman in the same channel ?


Wouldn't be the first time. ROFL.

Anyway, I'm sure that erocker's got this all handled, anyway, so the solution to your question is already dealt with in reasonable fashion.


----------



## v12dock (Oct 9, 2014)

Step 1: Drop godaddy


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 9, 2014)

meh I would moderate the TS


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 9, 2014)

dns is still jacked up I can't resolve it 
I would drop godaddy


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 9, 2014)

Is your IP dynamic, erocker?


----------



## erocker (Oct 9, 2014)

Things are working fine. Thanks for the help. 

*No moderators are required or needed.


----------

